# Upcoming build. merc 40/30 on 16 ft Monark.



## Monark88 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just picked up a clean 1996 mercury 40/30 jet with extremely low hours to put on my 1644 monark (exact same hull as bguy's 16 fter from the build section, great job btw). Going to be replacing wood flooring with the composite aluminum sign material this week too to save on weight. I was wondering what kind of performance I could expect from this setup on this boat...its my first jet and I can't wait 2 weeks to find out for myself! 
Thanks.

Ill be keeping detailed pics of progress when my jack plate and pods come in this week!


----------



## Monark88 (Jan 11, 2014)

Its the 4 cylinder 2 stroke 40 hp if thats helpful.


----------

